# Crow call for sale



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Have this on another forum as well, but thought Id post it here too.

Got a cocobolo and osage crow call for sale. Been holding it for guy but he never set the funds so I thought Id offer it up. This is the last crow call Ill do for awhile.

Heavy dark coco barrel, finished inside and out with oil and wax. The osage toneboards arejust lightly oiled, as I like to keep them natural, I dont like a lot of finish on these. They also have an MT2 taper on them for easy tuning an cleaning.
Im asking 30 bucks shipped to you, Paypal only on this one.

If anyones interested just holler,
thanks,
Mark
ps: a short little sound file from my phone:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice sounding crow call !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow, That call sounds more like a crow than a real crow does!! Most realistic sounding crow call I have ever heard.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

*SOLD !!!!!*


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Ed, appreciate it! And thanks for the kind word guys : )
Mark


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds great Mark ! Nice grab Ed !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, dont feel bad, I try and buy all of the callmakers calls. I will be honest , I have a system, when I profit a certain amount in calls, I in return by another callmakers call. This way I am helping to support the hobby of call making, this is also how I try to figure how to donate calls. My wife says I will never make a business man!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I know what you mean.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice looking call and great sound!!!! good job.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I've seen a few of your crow calls and they have always looked great. This is the first time I've heard one and I am impressed. AWESOME call in all respects!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys : )


----------

